# Can clomid reduce cycle length?



## ballerina (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi,  

I've taken clomid 4 times since January and am getting worried as my periods seem to be all over the place.  Before clomid they were fairly regular at 25/26 days, then they went to 28 days, but past two times I've had a really short cycle - last month was 21 days and the one before was 24.  Has anyone had this happen?  Am getting worried as it's meant to lengthen/regulate the cycle but it seems to be having opposite effect on me!  Also had odd periods - not much red blood - all quite dark...

Have tried calling my clinic but can't get through to my consultant and a nurse was going to call but after hearing the problem she's said I need to speak to Dr on Monday morning...so am now worried it's something bad and I'm going to be worrying about it all weekend!  Or could it be the nurses just don't know enough to advise?

Has anyone has anything similar?!

xx


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi, I'm not sure how much I can help but I'm on my first month of 50mg clomid and had a scan yesterday that showed I have 2 follicles that are already 16mm but not ovulated yet. I apparently ovulate early which isn't a problem if you do but I'm on clomid to make sure I ovulate when follicles are right size etc. It did make my period stop earlier than expected and it does appear to be making things happen quicker but it should only be a problem if things aren't happening together. Don't worry- you may find that its all coming together nicely like I have. I hope you do. Good luck- I'm sorry if I've rambled on and is not helpful!

x


----------



## 12tigger (May 9, 2009)

Hi there

I can give you my experience of Clomid - for what its worth

My cycle was always 32 / 33 or 34 days, on Clomid it went down to 29 days

My specialist said that Clomid shortens cycles

Hope this helps at all

I also have experienced all sorts of strange cramps, aches and pains ... I think Clomid is quite powerful

Best of luck with everything


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

To add to what i put on earlier, I had my IUI yesterday on day 15 of cycle. Bloods showed ovulation about to happen on day 14, previously it had been day 13. Not sure how conclusive this is as i've only been on 50mg for one month but it has really helped get my body back on track. x


----------



## MARPSJR (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, I found the opposite. I ovulated earlier and my cycle was longer with clomid. It could be as short as 25 days on my own, with ovulation on day 17, but on clomid I ovulate about day 12/13 and the cycle is about 28 days.  

So no idea, unless age is a factor, as I am 37.


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Ballerina

Yeah clomid always shortened my cycle, AF always arrived day 24!!! My Consultant says it does have that effect, it kind of dries everything up hence the dark blood.  I had all the symptoms you describe, hope this helps

Take care love sue xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

That is really interesting about the dark blood.  Mine has been the same, both cycles on Clomid and wondered about that.


----------



## ballerina (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks so much for your replies - that's reassuring to hear others have had a similar reaction.  My consultant didn't shed any light on the matter (apart from saying stop taking it immediately!) - so glad I'm not alone!

Things seem more normal this month so maybe me and Clomid just don't get on.

xx


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

What dose of clomid were u on? I'm only on 50


----------

